# Laying down new sod...St Augustine



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got to lay down new yard. I prepared the ground, then load of sand spread out, then layer of topsoil, peat, humus mixture, raked clean and flat all by hand, then placed on top some fertilizer. Going to wet the dirt first, then lay down the 3 pallets of sod. Lots of good watering and good prep should make this for a good & smooth take with the grass, right? Anything else I should consider? In areas where the grass curves into the landscaping border was thinking of chopping with shovel or machette. Any other ideas? How much to continue to water over next few days/weeks? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you have it covered. You are doing more than I would. I think probably the most important thing is to keep it well watered until it get roots established and growing well on its own. You may want to put some lime down too depending upon the ph of the soil.


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Don't forget your PH level*

You want the ph level of you soil to be as close to 7.0 as you can get. If it is lower it won't be able to accept the Nitogen molecule and your nitrogen will begin to leach out on you... Also remeber that (this is a little bit hard to believe) your other two main ingredients Phosphorus and Pot Ash are not water soluble and take severial months ( I believe up to 6)until they will be usible in your soil. You can always just go out and put down some Miracle 
Grow. It will give you trace minerals. Good luck.

BTW... Looks like Charles Emerson Winchester III may have shown up here at work.


----------



## Dutch-NJ (Feb 25, 2006)

Keep the joints tight so the finished lawn doesn't look like a patchwork quilt.

If you use helpers remind them to lay the sod green side up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh dear, what have we started with our little resident expert at work, now. Oh jolly....this is going to be a blast! I will try to lay off of the green beer and plant them green side up.....at least most of them! Thanks for all of the great advice.....Jaso, if you are free for lunch, drop on by to check on the lawn if you want....or later on after work.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

It sure it is hot one, hope you got some pink lemonade.......
How is it going?


----------

